# Tenrec Care...



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

I am currently looking at Lesser Tenrecs and was trying to find out how you care for these interesting beast's! Although, I cant find anything on the care of these apart from you care for them like Hedgehogs!

Is there anyone on here that has them and can share any information such as, Hibernation, Housing, Feeding, Pro's and Cons, How friendly they are etc.

Please help!

J: victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

J-Williams said:


> I am currently looking at Lesser Tenrecs and was trying to find out how you care for these interesting beast's! Although, I cant find anything on the care of these apart from you care for them like Hedgehogs!
> 
> Is there anyone on here that has them and can share any information such as, Hibernation, Housing, Feeding, Pro's and Cons, How friendly they are etc.
> 
> ...


 
Join Pygmy hogs uk as they have a section for them including a great caresheet


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum I have joined but there is not section on Tenrecs, and the search results show no posts or Threads!


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

J-Williams said:


> Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum I have joined but there is not section on Tenrecs, and the search results show no posts or Threads!


There is a section on Tenrecs.. just scroll down. Its after European Hedgehogs..


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Im sorry but where is European - All I can see is welcome, health issues, enviro enrich, diet, nutrio issues, recomended breeder list and national exotic hedgehog rescue!


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

GOT IT!! Thanks!


----------

